# 500 bucks



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have 500 extra dollers and wanted to buy a rifle/scope/ and some ammo for deer/elk hunting. What are some thoughts and ideas as to rifles scpoes and calibers.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mind you, I dont hunt elk but I do have a suggestion. You can get a Howa 1500 with a Nikko Sterling 3x9 scope for $500 (brand new). Chambered in .308 all you need to do is get a trigger job. Howa makes Weatherby Vanguard and they badge their name on it. I know where to get one. Le me know if you are interested.


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

.270 mossberg w/scope $374.00
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=98851

.270 Remington 770 w/scope stainless $451.11 blued $384.27
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... _id=104024

.270 Savage w/scope no accutrigger $397.36
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=86734

.270 Savage w/scope and accutrigger $553.57
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=86941

.30-06 Mossberg w/scope $374.26
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=98852

.30-06 Remington 770 w/scope stainless $451.11
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... _id=104026

.30-06 Savage w/scope no accutrigger $397.36
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=86735

.30-06 Savage w/scope and accutrigger $553.57
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=86942

.270 winchester ammunition 150 gr $18.38
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=74133

.30-06 winchester ammunition 180 gr $18.38
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=74262

Have a ball.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

SV17672 SAV 111FXP3 3-9PKG 300WIN 24" AT	485.00 OTD 1 in stock

Manufacturer
Savage

Model
111FXP3

Action
Bolt

Caliber
300 Win

Barrel Length
24"

Finish/Color
Blue

Grips/Stock
Synthetic

Hand
Right Hand

Accessories
w/3x9 Scope

Capacity
3Rd

Description
AccuTrigger


----------



## swampdog0 (Feb 15, 2008)

i was at sports authority in murray last week they had some unbelievable deals on wthrby and rem. magnum cal all less than or right at 500


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

A lot of good suggestions already. Here's one that nobody has said yet. Marlin XL7 .30-06. Right around $300. Also available in .25-06 and .270. I'm waiting for the short action version to come out myself, the XS7. They'll have that one in 7mm-08, .308, and .243. I want the 7mm-08.

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/CenterfireBoltAction/default.asp

Weatherby also has been promoting their Vanguards like crazy for $399 MSRP. I think most places sell your namesake for a couple dollars under that. You'd have your pick of tons of calibers in that line.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks all.

Tye 
Can you get it in a .308?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Savage 110, Weatherby Vanguard, Remington SPS, and Marlin XL-7 would all be good choices.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Tye
> Can you get it in a .308?


None in stock at the moment.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> weatherby25 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all.
> ...


Can it be order? How is the scope on it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Try this one

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Resu ... 005791378E


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > weatherby25 said:
> ...


Yes, Crappy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Weatherby I'm curious wouldn't you want a weatherby seems obvious to me anyway :?: :shock:


----------

